# Center Fire Deer Rifles.



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

Since Ohio has chosen to allow straight wall cartridge rifles this year, what caliber and rifle type is everyone going to hunt with? If any?


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

My Savage 220 of course!


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

If I still have unfilled tags after bow....it'll be a Ruger 77/44.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm using my Henry .44 mag finally


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

.444 marlin


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

.444 marlin and 357 Maximum


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Not giving up my 220 either,same as a 45-70


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Single shot 444 Marlin


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

All sound like good choices...I'm thinking 444 as well...But the ruger 44 and savage 220 are all good choices as well. I have really considered buying a savage 220 but think a slug does too much damage


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

kytroutjunkie said:


> .I'm thinking 444 as well... I have really considered buying a savage 220 but think a slug does too much damage


Why do you think that? As compared to what?

A savage 220 shooting a sabot slug is shooting a bullet, 250 to 265 gr, same as a .444 marlin and the 220 shoots that same bullet at slower velocities that the .444 marlin.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have shot a lot of deer with 12 gauge sabots and never had a problem with too much meat damage. You can't eat the lungs.


----------



## GarandOwner (Jul 12, 2014)

I bought a Marlin 1895 in 45-70, put on a Nikon scope, with leverevolution it shoots under 1 inch at 100 yards. Pretty good thump though, after a box of shells my arm goes numb.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

marlin 357.....or ruger deerfield 44, or maybe even the Thompson Auto Ordnance 1927-A1


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

supercanoe said:


> I have shot a lot of deer with 12 gauge sabots and never had a problem with too much meat damage. You can't eat the lungs.


Anyone wany bloodshot deer lung stew?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

A 444 will do a lot of meat damage if shoulder shot unless you load your own hard cast bullets.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

kytroutjunkie said:


> All sound like good choices...I'm thinking 444 as well...But the ruger 44 and savage 220 are all good choices as well. I have really considered buying a savage 220 but think a slug does too much damage


I have a savage 220. It seems to be one of the ones that does not shoot all that fantastic. I have tried every modern slug and it just does not stack up to what others get from theirs.

A savage 220 will probably work very well for you and is a practical 150 yard gun, if not further in the right hands.

A 45/70 or 444 will be cheaper to shoot, inherently more accurate and more versatile on big game in other states. Pigs, bears, elk, moose. You won't hunt most of those with the 220.


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

I used to live and hunt in Ohio and I hit a few deer in the shoulder with both 12 and 20 gauge. One deer with a 20 it ruined the whole quarter.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

placement is everything ....a solid(soft point) 357 or 44 or target 45acp is all I'll need .....most my shots are 75yrds or less in my woods and never at running deer


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

45-70 is easier to get ammo for sure


----------



## kytroutjunkie (May 23, 2014)

I hunt KY, IN and OH...In KY I hunt thick woods...I hope to elk, bear and hog hunt soon and for the elk they could be long shots. I think a 444 or 45-70 would be more useful in the long run. Although besides bow kills most of my gun kills have been with a slug.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

marlin 357, it was my dads gun. that deer will be for him.


----------

